# Rigid 23g Pinner



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I ran across this at the local depot on sale! I needed a new pinner so I scooped up one of the last two.

I tried it out last week on some 7/8 oak and down to some 1/8 strips. Drove the 1 5/8" pins flush with consistant results in both thickness right out the box.

A+ and very satified with it!... Anyone else using one?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Your shooting 1 5/8" pins in a 1 3/8" pinner? :huh:

Sorry, couldn't resist. :laughing:

I haven't seen that one yet, sounds promising.

Ive been holdin' out for the Grex 2" $329. (ouch!)

What did you pay? :smile: $43 bucks, worth a shot for sure!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> Your shooting 1 5/8" pins in a 1 3/8" pinner? :huh:
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist. :laughing:
> 
> ...


Yeah!... You don't? Lol I realized too late and decided ahh well 

And yeah, $43.00 works for me!!!


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I have the PC pinner. Now this may sound like a dumb comment, however I don't see the need for driving pins much longer than 3/4". 

I mean 23 gauge is for attaching very small pieces and not for framing walls. Most of my uses are with 1/2" or 5/8" pins and an occasional 3/4". I have a couple of unopened 1" boxes of pins.

DUNNO


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Where are you? I want the one you left behind


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

rrich said:


> I have the PC pinner. Now this may sound like a dumb comment, however I don't see the need for driving pins much longer than 3/4".


I also own the PC.

I find it usefull for tacking thicker glued up material prior to clamping.

I would love to have the 2" capacity, as most of my stock is 1". :smile:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

DST said:


> Where are you? I want the one you left behind


Gonzales, LA... but check your local HD prolly a national thing... Good luck...


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just saw this post, I stumbled upon the Ridgid 23ga pinner/18ga brad nailer combo for 99 in january. Very pleased with both.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

firemedic said:


> Yeah!... You don't? Lol I realized too late and decided ahh well
> 
> And yeah, $43.00 works for me!!!


Regester it and a life time warrenty also.


----------



## 4skinz80 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm gonna have 2 go pick 1 up... For $43 you can't beat that.


----------



## Okietoker (May 15, 2011)

For professional/daily use, the ridgid 23ga will not pass the test of time. I went through 1 of these in about 10 months. In Canada, we pay about 100$ for one of these. Not worth 30$. Ridgid products are rubbish. I own a bunch. Regret purchasing every last one. Never buying again. Having said that, for the home handyman, this equipment is ok. Definitely not pro-quality.


----------

